# Safety Joke نكت عن السلامة إضحك



## safety113 (1 يونيو 2011)

في هذا الموقع يتم نشر نكت مضحكة وطريفة عن السلامة وموظفي السلامة
وبعضها يضحكني من كل قلبي
حتى ان لديهم مجموعة واسعة عن صور السلامة
على الرابط التالي:

http://www.safetyphoto.co.uk/subsite2/jokes_1.htm​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 يونيو 2011)

مشكور أخي أحمد
موقع مفيد


----------



## المسلمى (3 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك اللة خير


----------



## mohamedmashaly (11 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود
بارك الله فيكم وفى اعمالكم


----------



## ahmed al moslem (19 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## خلوف العراقي (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fraidi (19 أغسطس 2011)

Thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## belkhir86 (27 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك على المجهود


----------



## amr_als3dany (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خير
ا**جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------

